
Improving Perceived Performance by Prefetching Critical SPA Resources - noahgrant
https://engineering.siftscience.com/improving-perceived-performance-by-prefetching-critical-resources/
======
phasecode
Reminds me of the fine work done by the folks at
[http://instantclick.io/](http://instantclick.io/)

